# Yongnuo YN560-IV Issue



## gckless (Jun 19, 2015)

I just received one YN560-TX and two YN560-IV's from B&H yesterday. Fresh batteries installed in all devices. Paired both flashes with the TX the exact same way. One flash works fine, fires every time it's commanded and changes power level when the TX is changed. The other flash works intermittently. It will _usually_ flash the blue "RF receive" light whenever it's commanded from the TX, but not always. And even less will it actually perform what it's told. It will only sometimes change power levels, only sometimes fire, seemingly just when it wants to when it receives commands from the TX. This happens no matter the channel or group it's on, even when both flashes are on the same group/channel. 

I've already started an RMA with B&H because it really sounds like an internal problem with the flash. But is there something that I can do to avoid sending it back and exchanging? I want a working one and I'm not really hesitant, just want to make sure this wasn't a known bug or something with an easy fix.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2015)

I agree, sounds like a return to me.  Have you swapped around triggers just to make sure it's the trigger and not the flash?


----------



## gckless (Jun 20, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I agree, sounds like a return to me.  Have you swapped around triggers just to make sure it's the trigger and not the flash?



Well I was using the YN560-TX, and it was common between the two flashes, they were both paired to it. The one flash worked fine, no matter which channel/group it was on. I figured the TX wasn't the issue because of that.

In any event, the flash that wasn't working is in the mail now, so we'll see what happens when I get another one back. I'm glad I ordered from a reputable place versus saving a buck or two on eBay.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2015)

These units have built-in receivers?  I missed that.  In that case, I'm virtually certain you got a duff unit and made the correct choice.


----------



## gckless (Jun 21, 2015)

That's what I figured too. Hopefully the next one is good.


----------



## gckless (Jun 26, 2015)

Update: Just received a new unit from B&H, works perfectly.


----------

